

Plupload - Upload files beautifully with HTML5 - AlexMuir
http://www.plupload.com/

======
deweller
From the docs: "Drag/drop support of files is currently only available in
Firefox 3.5+. WebKit/Opera doesn't support this feature yet."

Is it true that WebKit doesn't support Drag and Drop? I'm pretty sure I drag
and drop files into Google Docs using Chrome. Is this something different?

~~~
qxb
Drag and drop in Google Docs (and Gmail) is HTML5.[1] I don't think WebKit
supports it fully, though. I am using Chrome 15 canary and when I visited
html5test.com I got "partial" for the "dropzone" attribute under "Drag and
drop". Same for Safari.

[1] [http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/04/google-turns-to-
html5-for-g...](http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/04/google-turns-to-html5-for-
gmails-new-drag-and-drop-attachments/)

